# Choptank River pier



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

Last year we got skunked at the Choptank in March on a beautiful day/night, so I don't want to go too early this year. Any reports? I read the excellent report about Matapeake. Sounds too good to be true. Can anyone independently confirm they are actually hitting there? (No offense, Bluefish) Should we expect Matapeake to be hitting sooner than the Choptank, perhaps because the Choptank salinity will be very low for a while? When should Choptank be good, if not now?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Brackish Boy!

I've always had my best fishing at the Choptank Bridge/Pier at night in the Fall. Some of the guys on the board mentioned catching big croakers in the Spring -- I'll give it a try when the reports roll in. Other than that, I probably won't set foot on the bridge/pier until after Labor Day....


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Manayunk Jake- I went out last year to the Tank and met up with catman(first time)but I think it was around June,the middle at nite caught a few small perch and one very large Crocker on squid, but it was around 9pm and it was the only one.But later on into the season I heard they were catching them and the sea trout,blues and Rock,so mid-summer to late fall is a good time.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

None taking..  

I spend most of my time at point Lookout but once in a while I do make run at either Metapeake or Sandy point since it's only a hour from where I live. Only fish I would catch from Metapeake in mid summer is an average size Bluefish,Craker,Stripers,and some good size trout,,However I seen some Stripers from that pier which went more than 30 pounds before and I am also pretty sure that many of fisherman can back that up as well....Making a long story short,if any of you have some time this week we can perhaps grab some bloodworms and hook up at metapeake...What do you say?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Bluefish,

I fish from PLO often. Do you know a restaurant called Courtney's? Well, there is a "commercial" fisherman there who sells me bait (Spot, Manhaden, etc...) for 1 dollar per pound. Where do you fish at PLO? 

I fish mostly on the causeway before the park entrance. Any spots you recommend? 

-John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I thought to fish the causeway you had to be camping there.
I guess I'm wrong?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Maybe I used the wrong word... I meant the jetties before the entrance...


----------

